# Dock 3 launch at Burr Oak.



## Buckeye1955 (Jan 30, 2007)

I’ve never used that launch. The one off of county road 14. I’m bringing my Triton bass boat. Any issues using that launch? Parking? How’s the fishing right now? Had cataracts this summer and haven’t been out much. Just finished getting them fixed and I need to fish!


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

It's a gravel boat launch it's very shallow


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Your best bet would be go down to the lodge and launch


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Use dock 2


----------



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

I've never seen a boat ramp at dock 2. Dock 4 & dock 1 have good ramps & docks to tie up at ramp. Buckeye 1955 it's probably for this info, but fishing should improve next couple weeks sooo info for the future. Dock 1 is directly across from dock 4 back in a cove. Boat rentals, gas, etc. Nearest town 
Bishopville.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

Glouster is just right down the road where you can actually buy stuff there's nothing in Bishopville but a church


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

Well and a little Golf Course lol


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Jim white said:


> Well and a little Golf Course lol


That is a hayfield.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

cane pole said:


> I've never seen a boat ramp at dock 2. Dock 4 & dock 1 have good ramps & docks to tie up at ramp. Buckeye 1955 it's probably for this info, but fishing should improve next couple weeks sooo info for the future. Dock 1 is directly across from dock 4 back in a cove. Boat rentals, gas, etc. Nearest town
> Bishopville.


No dock at dock 2. There is a good ramp though that puts him closer to that side of the lake. Not even sure why they list dock 3 as a dock. It’s only good if you wanted to slide a flat bottom out of the bed of your truck.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

There is a dock at dock 2 there is no boat ramp at dock 2. there is a dock at dock 3 and there is a gravel boat ramp at Dock 3. The water is very shallow at dock 3


----------



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

Ok guys, sorry for the mis information. But in my opinion there is no place to launch a triton bass boat except # 1& #4. Hell the road leading to the water at dock #2 is not the best.


----------



## Buckeye1955 (Jan 30, 2007)

I suspected as much. I’ll just launch down at the normal launches. With the no wake, I was just thinking it would put me up in a area I haven’t fished without a lot of idling. Thanks guys!


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

the loege has docks and a nice ramp


----------

